# Lurking for 3 days, decided to join...



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

...been married for 17+ years. Knew my wife for 18+ years. She has been depressed for 15+ years. I initially wrote a long post about it, but I can't seem to post anywhere else on the site. I also tried to post an introduction before, but I didn't see it pop up so hopefully this is not a duplicate.

We have four wonderful children. Three daughters and one son. I am a graphic designer who works as a contractor for mostly government. I enjoy drawing, creating fictional universes, writing, and I use to play video games a lot. The latter has died down in recent years. 

I'm looking for help, support, maybe people to vent and talk to. We've gone to therapists, she's been on zoloft, and we have a therapist now who is trying to work with her when we can afford to go to her. As I said, I wrote a longer version of this that goes back into our history to add context to where I am in my feelings and thoughts now.


----------

